
Making a Giant 20-sided Die Out of Cement - pavel_lishin
http://www.cockeyed.com/incredible/isocahedron/20-sided_die.html
======
duxup
I was just trying to remember some older sites I used to visit and cockeyed
was one of them.

For a short time Target turned the Target Balls in my area (I'm assuming
others as well) into giant Pokeballs. That was fun.

